# Heaviest Metal Band(s)



## thebeast76 (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes, this is an old thread. From the old forums.

Who is the heaviest Metal band in your opinion? I personally like Anthrax, Black Dahlia Murder, Immortal, Slayer, Kreator, and a couple others.

Anyone who so much as hints at Dragonforce will be stoned to death without hesitation or warning. DRAGONFORCE IS NOT METAL. NOTHING ABOUT DRAGONFORCE IS METAL. IF YOU DISCOVERED YOUR FAVORITE BAND IN THE GUITAR HERO FRANCHISE OR IN ROCK BAND, GTFO.


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 27, 2008)

lol. Er.. Slayer is in Guitar Hero.


----------



## Aden (Apr 27, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Yes, this is an old thread. From the old forums.



Ja, and the other thread is still going on...



> Anyone who so much as hints at Dragonforce will be stoned to death without hesitation or warning. DRAGONFORCE IS NOT METAL. NOTHING ABOUT DRAGONFORCE IS METAL. IF YOU DISCOVERED YOUR FAVORITE BAND IN THE GUITAR HERO FRANCHISE OR IN ROCK BAND, GTFO.



Agreed.


----------



## Arc (Apr 27, 2008)

Linkin Park!

Um...just kidding ;3
*runs away as fast as he can*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

ArcticWolf said:


> Linkin Park!
> 
> Um...just kidding ;3
> *runs away as fast as he can*



*Chases with Dean dimebag signature guitar*


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a friend who's got one of those.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 27, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> lol. Er.. Slayer is in Guitar Hero.



Yeah, but I meant if you heard about them, and only started listening to them AFTER you played Guitar Hero, you have no place commenting here.


----------



## DJ Pirtu (Apr 27, 2008)

Discluding some balls-to-the-walls screaming-like-a-steam-roller-just-went-over-my-balls band, I guess I could name a few I enjoy...

Velcra - "I bang my head to the wall 'till it crumbles", need I say more?
Lordi - Not too serious, but have cool costumes
Powerman 5000 - Ultra mega super sonic

And honerable mentions to a couple not so heavy metal.
E Nomine - German gregorian techno. Emphasis on the word "german".
Nightwish - Because Evanescence is for pussies. Meaning no offense to fellow cats, of course...


----------



## Kyoujin (Apr 27, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Yeah, but I meant if you heard about them, and only started listening to them AFTER you played Guitar Hero, you have no place commenting here.



That's kinda silly.. Wouldn't you think fans would be happy that their favorite band is getting fans from the new generations? Or would you prefer Slayer and older bands just die with the current generation? xD


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2008)

Pantera Motherfuckers.  No disputes.


----------



## ChemicalWolf (Apr 27, 2008)

In terms of absolute unrestrained heaviness, I'm sticking with Mortician, Saprogenic, and Christ Denied.  Although I don't think they're the best of the heavy, just the heaviest grindcore available.

As for incredibly heavy bands that rule, I'm going to go with Strapping Young Lad, Arch Enemy, The Haunted, Meshuggah, Vital Remains, and Cannibal Corpse.

So heavy!!


----------



## Dyluck (Apr 27, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Anyone who so much as hints at Dragonforce will be stoned to death without hesitation or warning.



Lol, that's what I said in the previous thread.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 28, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> That's kinda silly.. Wouldn't you think fans would be happy that their favorite band is getting fans from the new generations? Or would you prefer Slayer and older bands just die with the current generation? xD



No, because that means that those new fans only like ONE SONG by that band. Besides, you can't listen to new metal without hearing obvious influences by older metal bands. For instance:  Dave Lombardo was the first drummer to use double basses instead of a double head pedal, because the sound would reverberate in the drum head and cancel out the sound created by the first hit, resulting in a dull sound, whereas having 2 bass drums results in cleaner, more punchy sound. Without that, many bands would still be using single basses instead of two.


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 28, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> No, because that means that those new fans only like ONE SONG by that band. Besides, you can't listen to new metal without hearing obvious influences by older metal bands. For instance:  Dave Lombardo was the first drummer to use double basses instead of a double head pedal, because the sound would reverberate in the drum head and cancel out the sound created by the first hit, resulting in a dull sound, whereas having 2 bass drums results in cleaner, more punchy sound. Without that, many bands would still be using single basses instead of two.


Actually Fast Eddy from Motorhead was the first. Dave I think got the idea from Peart who was useing a double bass setup before any metal band anyway.  That and I can understand your dislike of Dragonforce but since they follow the format pioneered by the NWOBHM movement and Power Metal from the 80's they do fall under Metal. I also heard of them when Sonic Firestorm came out.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> I can understand your dislike of Dragonforce but since they follow the format pioneered by the NWOBHM movement and Power Metal from the 80's they do fall under Metal. I also heard of them when Sonic Firestorm came out.



I know, but since they really only became popular (to the best of my knowledge) after they whored themselves out to Harmonix and Redoctane. Everyone became so obsessed with them, and and everyone I knew only knew that one song, through fire and flames, and shitloads of youtube videos of people playing through fire and flames, it just sickened me. And I know that more people than me are sick of all of that crap. Besides, Power metal just seems too much like hair metal from the 80's with all that synthesizer junk. Sure, some 80's hair metal was good, but I don't want to feel like the 80's are coming back from the musical dead to torture my eardrums with shitty music.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 29, 2008)

ITT: Stereotypical Metalhead elitism, and general stereotypical arguing over what's "TOTALLY NOT METAL YOU NEWBS GAWD"

Epica for me, by the way.

Btw: CLOWNS ARE NOT METAL


----------



## Flabbergasted Breakdancer (Apr 29, 2008)

I see your point. I always thought Guitar hero added the song because of the demand for it from fans. Meh it will die down eventually. The game needs some Hell Awaits. If kids don't develope Carple Tunle (Sp?) from struming at the BPM then it will be the solo that gets them.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> ITT: Stereotypical Metalhead elitism, and general stereotypical arguing over what's "TOTALLY NOT METAL YOU NEWBS GAWD"
> 
> Epica for me, by the way.
> 
> Btw: CLOWNS ARE NOT METAL



Wait, isn't elitism good?? And clowns can be metal. If you add guns XD...
and it seems like you use 'stereotypical' a lot...


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2008)

Silpknot 
Dragonforce
[/troll]

eh...
I liek em anyway.
No love for Buckethead?


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Flabbergasted Breakdancer said:


> I see your point. I always thought Guitar hero added the song because of the demand for it from fans. Meh it will die down eventually. The game needs some Hell Awaits. If kids don't develope Carple Tunle (Sp?) from struming at the BPM then it will be the solo that gets them.



It's spelled Carpal Tunnel and is a part of the phrase Carpal Tunnel Sydrome, which involves symptoms such as tightness, pain, tingling, and numbness. If you experience any of these symptoms, you are a video game addict.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Wait, isn't elitism good?? And clowns can be metal. If you add guns XD...
> and it seems like you use 'stereotypical' a lot...



It seems like you use the word "you" a lot.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 29, 2008)

I listened to Dragonforce long before Guitar Hero.


----------



## Nocturne (Apr 29, 2008)

LISTEN TO INTRONAUT

http://www.myspace.com/intronaut

LISTEN TO INTRONAUT

http://www.myspace.com/intronaut

For the love of god, please listen to intronaut!!!!!  They are amazing and get very little press.  Also listen to 36crazyfists. 

That is all.


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Apr 29, 2008)

I feel so old! I come from the Black Sabbath generation. Still a huge Ozzy fan. Also like Judas Priest. Slayer was good too. That is an old band from my generation. Good to hear that it's in Guitar Hero so some "youngsters" can enjoy them.


----------



## Cmdr-A (Apr 29, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I know, but since they really only became popular (to the best of my knowledge) after they whored themselves out to Harmonix and Redoctane. Everyone became so obsessed with them, and and everyone I knew only knew that one song, through fire and flames, and shitloads of youtube videos of people playing through fire and flames, it just sickened me. And I know that more people than me are sick of all of that crap. Besides, Power metal just seems too much like hair metal from the 80's with all that synthesizer junk. Sure, some 80's hair metal was good, but I don't want to feel like the 80's are coming back from the musical dead to torture my eardrums with shitty music.



Also every time I try to introduce people to Yngwie Malmsteen all they say is. "LOL. That gui is soooooooo copyin off of Dragonforce LOL. What a lame ass. Dragonforce is so much better"

I seriously want to punch their face each time someone says that -.-

Anyway back onto the topic

Prolly gonna have to say Fear Factory.

They just seem quite heavy from their earlier works and their themes going on in their music even in their new stuff even though they haven't been as successful lately. They were the complete reason I ever got into metal in the mid to late 90's when they were starting to pick up pace.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 29, 2008)

SnowQueen_TigerClaw said:


> I feel so old! I come from the Black Sabbath generation. Still a huge Ozzy fan. Also like Judas Priest. Slayer was good too. That is an old band from my generation. Good to hear that it's in Guitar Hero so some "youngsters" can enjoy them.



What

it's not good at all, I tell you.  I'm gonna end up with carpal tunnel after this... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKkqPrMWhIQ


also that having been said, i've beaten TTFAF on expert already  (and everything below it)


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Apr 29, 2008)

Uh... erm... ah... well...

...am I the only one here who wants to mention Metallica? o_o;;

I prefer excluding all albums they made in the 90's though. I dunno what the hell happened to them, they just decided to suddenly do the kind of stuff they had vowed themselves NEVER to do in the 80's. I like to believe Bob Rock or aliens put them under some mind control or something.

Despite many complaints from many 'Tallica fans, I personally found great enjoyment in St. Anger, though. Pretty much because they actually started playing METAL again. And it's the most ungodly fucking mess I've ever heard, 80 minutes of absolute chaos that leaves your mind completely exhausted when you're done. I personally liked that, but it was also very easy to make fun of.

They COULD do a lot better, though, and it is quite annoying they can't just go back to their roots, I admit. But I love the new songs they've played on various concerts and I'm very excited about the new album.

AND THAT'S JUST ABOUT ENOUGH ON METALLICA because I listen to a lot of other bands as well, even if I admit I can't last one day withound listening to at least one Metallica song. I also love Slayer, Venom, Mayhem, Judas Priest, Cannibal Corpse... and I've recently gotten into Swedish death metal band Grave.

...I actually helped carrying equipment that was going to be used for Grave's new music video today. I'm going to watch the filming tomorrow. :3

EDIT:
I'll probably change my mind on heaviest bands in a few months or years or something. Hard to decide when I like pretty much all forms of metal... except melodic death metal. Crap like In Flames makes me die a little inside because they've completely misunderstood the actual concept of Death Metal. :/


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> What
> 
> it's not good at all, I tell you.



I 100% endorse, support and agree with that.


----------



## thebeast76 (Apr 29, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:


> Uh... erm... ah... well...
> 
> ...am I the only one here who wants to mention Metallica? o_o;;
> 
> ...



Oh my god, I completely forgot 80's Metallica. they f*cking rocked. I even have Ride the Lightning on vinyl. Master of Puppets was one of their most famous songs, but I don't think it was their best. And let me know how the filming goes =3


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 29, 2008)

Hybrid Project Alpha said:


> I listened to Dragonforce long before Guitar Hero.



Same here, been listening to them since Sonic Firestorm, which btw is a much better album than Inhuman Rampage.


----------



## thebeast76 (Sep 27, 2008)

lol thread bumping.
Um, I find that although it isn't necessarily heavy, Alestorm is a good easy to get into pirate metal band. You guys should check them out.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Good ol Strapping Young Lad.
Loud
Fast
Angry
Hail Heavy Devy


----------



## Magikian (Sep 27, 2008)

DRAGONF- No, I can't say it...

Uhh... The only 'heavy' band I listen to regularly is Dimmu Borgir.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Demon Burger! 
Now I just want to listen to something Scandinavian.
Finntroll or Mayhem?


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Metal sucks giant herpes cock.  ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name.  Get a life, listen to classic rock.  You'll never be hardcore.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks giant herpes cock.  ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name.  Get a life, listen to classic rock.  You'll never be hardcore.



<3 Azure.

Did I ever make you listen to Queensryche?


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Damn man, seems like you took a shot to your pride somewhere along the line. I'll have you know, I enjoy classic rock quite a bit. Big Zep fan, Ram Jam, The Doobie Brothers, Yes, Pink Floyd, King Crimson. Don't make generalizations friend, it makes you seem a little irrational.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Damn man, seems like you took a shot to your pride somewhere along the line. I'll have you know, I enjoy classic rock quite a bit. Big Zep fan, Ram Jam, The Doobie Brothers, Yes, Pink Floyd, King Crimson. Don't make generalizations friend, it makes you seem a little irrational.



:roll:


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll now proceed to vomit insects on your cheesecake.


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> Damn man, seems like you took a shot to your pride somewhere along the line. I'll have you know, I enjoy classic rock quite a bit. Big Zep fan, Ram Jam, The Doobie Brothers, Yes, Pink Floyd, King Crimson. Don't make generalizations friend, it makes you seem a little irrational.


Wat?  .  Also, nobody calls them Zep, brah.  Metal fags are pretty much the lowest form of music conniseur these days.  Worse than J-pop, Faggot pop(Emo music) and Rap combined.  And metal these days, well, honsetly, it sucks.  My pride has nothing to do with it, in fact, if you knew what you were talkin about, you'd know I have none.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Not really, because I don't know you. But I will make the assumption that you're just attempting to stoke a flame that isn't really there. So, in closing, I'll be sure to keep vomiting insects onto your cheesecake my friend.


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Right, you mean vomit crappy metal lyrics on my cheesecake. Now that would be disgusting.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

I'll try, but it's kinda hard to form coherent sentences mid vomit haha. So, fellow Metal fag, I hear you're a Pantera fan eh? Damn good band, it was dimebag of course that inspired me to learn how to shred, and attempt to pull off a divebomb with a lit cigarette in my mouth. Never ends so well lol


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Incorrect assessment, mah boi.  Liking a single band does not a faggot make.  But I do encourage more stage dives.  But this time, do it into a field of sharpened stakes.  Don't forget your cigarette!


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks giant herpes cock.  ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name.  Get a life, listen to classic rock.  You'll never be hardcore.



Haha, you know.. that seems kinda right. I don't think I ever see any other groups going "which rap group is the heaviest/sickest" or which "country group is the most country".. etc. I don't think metal is bad, I listen to a lot of weird stuff myself.. but eh.


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow, friendliness just isn't in your nature is it? I mean, if you're incapable of having a good, even tempered conversation I'll just have to make the assumption that you're just attempting to agitate me to feed some sort of confirmation bias that manages to keep you on top of the social totem pole. Either that or you're just a really difficult person to befriend.


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Kyoujin said:


> Haha, you know.. that seems kinda right. I don't think I ever see any other groups going "which rap group is the heaviest/sickest" or which "country group is the most country".. etc. I don't think metal is bad, I listen to a lot of weird stuff myself.. but eh.


Dude, where have you been!!  It's been like, boring around here w/o you.  Also, nope, I'm pretty easy to befriend, it simply takes a certain kind of person.  And social totem pole?  I wasn't aware of bad music and it's corresponding effect on society, but now that you mention it, this latest generation, they are pretty lame.  Their long hair, their bad taste in clothing, and their oh so laughable attempts at the hardcore. I think Santa Claus should give out razors for Christmas, maybe we can be rid of these faggots once and for all.  

I'm dreaming of a Red Christmas
Just like to ones I used to know
Where the razors, glisten
And parents listen
To hear
Little Johnny cut his throat

God, I love the holidays...


----------



## DemonOftheFall19 (Sep 27, 2008)

That entire statement of yours was almost completely incongruous. I don't even understand what served as the catalyst for this conversation anymore. Who the fu*k wants to be hardcore anyway? That is such a broad term, it could mean a whole plethora of nasty things. Enjoy your boring 4/4 time signatures and plastic rockstars loaded up on heroin!


----------



## Kyoujin (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Dude, where have you been!!  It's been like, boring around here w/o you.  Also, nope, I'm pretty easy to befriend, it simply takes a certain kind of person.  And social totem pole?  I wasn't aware of bad music and it's corresponding effect on society, but now that you mention it, this latest generation, they are pretty lame.  Their long hair, their bad taste in clothing, and their oh so laughable attempts at the hardcore. I think Santa Claus should give out razors for Christmas, maybe we can be rid of these faggots once and for all.
> 
> I'm dreaming of a Red Christmas
> Just like to ones I used to know
> ...



Haha, hey now, be nice. xD But yeah, I'm still around.. I usually use the forums for admin stuff, and since the Black Hole is gone.. well, eh. xD

But eh. When I was 15-17, I used to do the whole goth thing and I used to think that Slipknot (big lol) was such a heavy band, but eventually I kinda grew up I guess. I mean, I like all sorts of music really, the only thing that gets frustrating is when truely bad bands get so many people saying they're the best bands in the universe.. Haha.


----------



## C. Lupus (Sep 27, 2008)

In Flames all the way, right to hell! *headbangs*


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2008)

Edds Band...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfdqV_sqal0&feature=related


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 27, 2008)

Before I say who I think is one of the heaviest, just remember that it is, in fact, the *heaviest* I've heard. Not necessarily the best, most hardcore or anything like that, just the heaviest. And baring that in mind, I say Korn, who I coincidentally like. I've never known any other band to go down to drop A. Drop B, yes, plenty, but never drop A. Show me G and I'll die. You should be mildly into the musician world to understand that.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks giant herpes cock. ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name. Get a life, listen to classic rock. You'll never be hardcore.


I love you.


----------



## Thatch (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> *Metal sucks giant herpes cock.*  ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name.  Get a life, listen to classic rock.  You'll never be hardcore.



the bold part - NUUUUU.

The rest - making your e-penis (or the normal one when doing it IRL) bigger by throwing the most obscure names you know is ridiculous, yes.


But for the sake of the topic, I vote either Slayer or Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Metal sucks giant herpes cock. ITT, metalfags who attempt to throw out the most obscure band they can think of, with an invariably ridiculous swedish name. Get a life, listen to classic rock. You'll never be hardcore.



This is fucking disgusting Azure, everybody knows the heaviest, most obscure metal bands have invariably ridiculous Finnish names. Your ignorance makes me sick to me ass :[ . Also everyone posting is this thread is wrong, none of you are sufficiently metal. Go back to jerking off to your Justin Timberlake CDs and your Disney movie soundtracks and leave metal to those of us who are metal enough to spend all our time looking up obscure metal bands instead of moving out of our parent's basements :[ .


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

We Came With Broken Teeth


I DARE you to find someone harder than that, they are heavier than Job for A Cowboy


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

szopaw said:


> I vote either Slayer or Dimmu Borgir


 
Slayer, not SO heavy as Dimmu, and I guaruntee if you went and looked at some We Came With Broken Teeth, you would change your mind about that one  Like, its almost not enjoyable to listen to, its so heavy :/



(slayer still kicks so much ass, of course \m/)


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

DemonOftheFall19 said:


> That entire statement of yours was almost completely incongruous. I don't even understand what served as the catalyst for this conversation anymore. Who the fu*k wants to be hardcore anyway? That is such a broad term, it could mean a whole plethora of nasty things. Enjoy your boring 4/4 time signatures and plastic rockstars loaded up on heroin!


Your resistance only makes my penis harder...And true HARDCORE PEOPLE don't censor _*FUCK*_.  



Whitenoise said:


> This is fucking disgusting Azure, everybody knows the heaviest, most obscure metal bands have invariably ridiculous Finnish names. Your ignorance makes me sick to me ass :[ . Also everyone posting is this thread is wrong, none of you are sufficiently metal. Go back to jerking off to your Justin Timberlake CDs and your Disney movie soundtracks and leave metal to those of us who are metal enough to spend all their time looking up obscure metal bands instead of moving out of our parent's basements :[ .


I'm sorry .  I've been naughty.  Tell me I've been a bad boy...


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Your resistance only makes my penis harder...And true HARDCORE PEOPLE don't censor _*FUCK*_.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry . I've been naughty. Tell me I've been a bad boy...


 
Youve been a very bad boy...
BUT! Dont diss hardcore man, i am asking this in the most respectful of ways, people have their choice of music, can ya just let em have it? It just tends to cause problems when everyone gets all heated -_-


(or it leads to a massive orgy, which is preffered, but much less likely)


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> We Came With Broken Teeth
> 
> 
> I DARE you to find someone harder than that, they are heavier than Job for A Cowboy



Not even close, also not metal, neither is Job for a Cowboy. They're both deathcore. Tonnes of these springing up now that all the other derivative core genre's have run their course, hopefully after this dies and all the core kids will finally stop pretending to be metal and just admit they're emo.


----------



## Azure (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Youve been a very bad boy...
> BUT! Dont diss hardcore man, i am asking this in the most respectful of ways, people have their choice of music, can ya just let em have it? It just tends to cause problems when everyone gets all heated -_-
> 
> 
> (or it leads to a massive orgy, which is preffered, but much less likely)


Nah...


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Not even close, also not metal, neither is Job for a Cowboy. They're both deathcore. Tonnes of these springing up now that all the other derivative core genre's have run their course, hopefully it'll be the last one and all the core kids can stop pretending to be metal and just admit they're emo.


 Ok, for one, you are a straight up idiot. Emo? Wow. Just wow. Core kids.... are some of the most savage people i know, and i hang out with the drunk punks on a daily basis... Just dont talk if you dont know what you are talking about


But i do admit that job and wcwbt are grindcore/deathcore bands, but so what? You can still call them metal, still has the heavy ass riffs and such

*leaves this forum before someone makes me mad* >.<


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I'm sorry .  I've been naughty.  Tell me I've been a bad boy...



Maybe later, I'm searching for some especially obscure metal bands with names I can't understand or pronounce to post in this thread so that everyone will know what a badass I am.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> Ok, for one, you are a straight up idiot. Emo? Wow. Just wow. Core kids.... are some of the most savage people i know, and i hang out with the drunk punks on a daily basis... Just dont talk if you dont know what you are talking about
> 
> 
> But i do admit that job and wcwbt are grindcore/deathcore bands, but so what? You can still call them metal, still has the heavy ass riffs and such
> ...



Their riffs are nowhere near heavy ass enough, also wcwbt wrote a song called  "Bitch please I'm a Ninja," which clearly makes them not fucking metal. Core  kids are basically identical to emos, just replace crying in public with dumb  ass kung-fu in the mosh pit. I don't think the fact that they invented a  creative new way to look like a huge tard justifies the creation of a whole new  subculture classification.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 27, 2008)

Well I didn't see any napalm death so here's some of that.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIRUzqHTNh8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sWbO_iEFJU

and who can forget pig destroyer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP3Xmc8JMGE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOI-4wu35io

Ahh nothings better then the sound of heavy metal in the mourning.


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Their riffs are nowhere near heavy ass enough, also wcwbt wrote a song called "Bitch please I'm a Ninja," which clearly makes them not fucking metal. Core kids are basically identical to emos, just replace crying in public with dumb ass kung-fu in the mosh pit. I don't think the fact that they invented a creative new way to look like a huge tard justifies the creation of a whole new subculture classification.


 
You, REALY are stupid. just because they named a song bitch please im a ninja, doesnt mean they are automaticly not metal. They also made a song called Ew nigga you smell like french fries. Thats one of the heaviest songs i know, it has some of the deepest growls ive heard. Also, kung-fu in teh mos pit? what the fuck? Have you ever even been to a real mosh pit? Have you ever expeirienced a wall of death? What about moshing with a bunch of slipknot fans in the middle of a 30-foot pit? No, just stop spreading your idiocy before it infects the entire forum.

Good day to you sir


----------



## RavingRoo (Sep 27, 2008)

Nile is extremely heavy, Dimmu is pretty insane also.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> You, REALY are stupid. just because they named a song bitch please im a ninja, doesnt mean they are automaticly not metal. They also made a song called Ew nigga you smell like french fries. Thats one of the heaviest songs i know, it has some of the deepest growls ive heard. Also, kung-fu in teh mos pit? what the fuck? Have you ever even been to a real mosh pit? Have you ever expeirienced a wall of death? What about moshing with a bunch of slipknot fans in the middle of a 30-foot pit? No, just stop spreading your idiocy before it infects the entire forum.
> 
> Good day to you sir



If you think Slipknot fans can form a real mosh pit then obviously you've never been to one, and yes, that name actually does mean that they automatically aren't metal. Using grindcore vocals also makes them definitively not metal.


----------



## Teco (Sep 27, 2008)

Ramellah seems to be a pretty metal band. =3


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> If you think Slipknot fans can form a real mosh pit then obviously you've never been to one, and yes, that name actually does mean that they automatically aren't metal. Using grindcore vocals also makes them definitively not metal.


 
You are such an idiot, i cant get over that fact..... i just went to Rockstar Mayhem fest, Live at Sleeptrain Ampetheater, i think....2 months back? Go ahead, look up who was there, Suicide Silence, Machinehead, five finger deathpunch, slipknot (got pit seats fuckhead) Duisturbed (also in the pit), dragonforce (sucked ass)  and Walls of Jericho (so metal, just because they got a savage ass girl for a vocalist) So just shut up, please. Before you look even more retarded....  I was with a huge group of core kids, and we jsut went arounds moking pit the whole time, and fucking each other in the mosh pit. Six stitces in my left eyebrow from walls of jericho, so dont tell me how core kids are like emos.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:


> You are such an idiot, i cant get over that fact..... i just went to Rockstar Mayhem fest, Live at Sleeptrain Ampetheater, i think....2 months back? Go ahead, look up who was there, Suicide Silence, Machinehead, five finger deathpunch, slipknot (got pit seats fuckhead) Duisturbed (also in the pit), dragonforce (sucked ass) and Walls of Jericho (so metal, just because they got a savage ass girl for a vocalist) So just shut up, please. Before you look even more retarded.... I was with a huge group of core kids, and we jsut went arounds moking pit the whole time, and fucking each other in the mosh pit. Six stitces in my left eyebrow from walls of jericho, so dont tell me how core kids are like emos.



The real tragedy of this is that the closest thing to a real metal band out of all of those is Dragonforce, and that's really saying something. Also cutting yourself in the mosh pit is most definitely emo, metalheads break bones. Also there are many fine metal bands fronted by women, but Walls of Jericho is not one of them.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

Mr_foxx said:
			
		

> fucking each other in the mosh pit



Where can I obtain tickets to such an event.

PS: I don't classify core as metal, either. Mostly because it's shit.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 27, 2008)

Bloodsimple? Children of Bodom? Avenged Sevenfold?

I have no idea if these have been already mentioned, blow me.


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 27, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Bloodsimple? Children of Bodom? Avenged Sevenfold?
> 
> I have no idea if these have been already mentioned, blow me.



Ok.


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 27, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Where can I obtain tickets to such an event.
> 
> PS: I don't classify core as metal, either. Mostly because it's shit.



Admittedly that part did intrigue me, emos are notoriously slutty so I guess it  wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 27, 2008)

Why was this bumped up? Maybe some should take a few hints about my last.fm page... http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=27896

Metalcore is garbage because of the ninja dancing, arm flailing retards during breakdowns. Just like modern emo, it has no value to the music community.

Grindcore is not metal either so arguements that they are metal are invalid.


----------



## Kume (Sep 27, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Admittedly that part did intrigue me, emos are notoriously slutty so I guess it wouldn't surprise me.


 
...
Typo
It meant to say fucking each other up
Commence the stupidity on that one too now, i realy dont care anymore. Im done trying to reason with a brick wall


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 27, 2008)

You are right, reasoning with people ignorant of metal or nu-core fanboys/girls is useless in the most part.


----------



## zaal (Sep 27, 2008)

Wormed, Aborted, followed closely by Radiohead


----------



## thebeast76 (Dec 3, 2008)

Thread bumping action powers _GO!!!_
I have yet to discover anything heavier (or more disgusting in terms of subject) than Torsofuck.


----------



## LoC (Dec 3, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> Thread bumping action powers _GO!!!_
> I have yet to discover anything heavier (or more disgusting in terms of subject) than Torsofuck.



You can't go wrong with a band that releases albums like "Erotic Diarrhea Fantasy", hey? 

Anyway, I can't really decide on who I would say is the most heaviest of the heavy in my opinion.

Edit: Though if you want heavy then try some Bloodbath if you haven't.


----------

